# Wanted mice/rat breeder in Milton keynes



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi all as above really
Is there anyone in or near Milton Keynes that breeds rats. 
Think I might have mice sorted
Please pm me if you know of anyone thanks

Steve


----------



## mikeyp86 (Jul 22, 2011)

Doone said:


> Hi all as above really
> Is there anyone in or near Milton Keynes that breeds rats.
> Think I might have mice sorted
> Please pm me if you know of anyone thanks
> ...


hey i live near you and have found this guy selling frozen, rats, mice and rabbits etc.... and will deliver for £12, would you like to go halfs on an order with me? his prices are good and cheap, medium rat £1.30. xl rat £1.90 and so on, interested pm me


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

Doone said:


> Hi all as above really
> Is there anyone in or near Milton Keynes that breeds rats.
> Think I might have mice sorted
> Please pm me if you know of anyone thanks
> ...


 hi, i breed rats and soon mice, what are you after, i have 3 litters at the moment i have around 20 rexes and 10 normals, 50% of which are dumbo
if you want some i wont feed them off
rex are £5 male and £6 female
dumbo are £4 each
normals are £2 male, £3 female, so far all are hooded but in 3 days i can tell you about my litter of rexs


----------



## mikeyp86 (Jul 22, 2011)

looking for xl rat for feeding, how much?


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

mikeyp86 said:


> looking for xl rat for feeding, how much?


 none are that size yet, but prices i suspect will be about £3


----------

